# One side of the photo out of focus



## mozartain (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi guys

It's my first post here. Happy to be a part of this community.

Consistently, the left side of my images is coming out blurry/out-of-focus as opposed to the sharper/in-focus right side. A couple of samples here:













I use Canon Powershot S2 IS. It's a four-year old camera, so my guess is it's the tired lens itself where the problem lies. But it can also be a case of some accidental change of setting which I'm not aware of. If it's the lens, is there any remedy? And if it's a setting issue, any idea what that could be?

Thanks for your time. Cheers.

Mozartain


----------



## blakjak8 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a guess...but is it possible the lens has a bit of oil or grease on it? May need a thorough cleaning? I'm certain more people will have better ideas...good luck!


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 17, 2010)

It looks like you need a lens cleaning maybe.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2010)

It looks like an glass element in the lens has moved. I doubt a lens cleaning will address your problem.

It is also possible the image sensor itself has moved out of place.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 17, 2010)

It looks like either your lens or camera mount need repair--most likely the lens.  The lens elements are not inline with the sensor.

Are you sure that the lens was mounted correctly? It's unlikely that the camera would work if the lens mounted crooked, but you never know.


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2010)

Their camera, the Canon Powershot S2 IS, doesn't allow lens interchangeability.


----------

